
A gay island community created by Italy's Fascists - bifrost
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22856586
======
mtts
The irony here is of course that those strong and virile Romans the fascists
sought to emulate were themselves quite often homosexual, or at least not
averse to homosexual sex every now and then.

Off the top of my head I can think of Julius Caesar (derided, that much is
true, by his enemies, for enjoying taking the passive role every now and then
- but not for having sex with males per se) and Augustus, but I'm sure there
were others.

~~~
maxbaroi
Everyone who studies that sort of thing has told me that viewing ancient roman
sexuality through a homosexual vs heterosexual lens is not quite right. You
need to look at it more through who's the "passive" vs "active" participant.

That it was socially acceptable to be a man and penetrate someone else
regardless of their sex, while it was frowned upon to be a grown man and be
penetrated.

Similarly, to receive oral from someone else was fine, but it was frowned upon
for a man to perform oral on a woman.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Also my understanding was that it often was a matter of pederasty rather than
"love" like when people talk about "marriage equality" nowadays or what not.

------
Ihmahr
I know an arab community on a part of an island in the Caribbean. Also created
by fascists.

~~~
zalew
which one? I know of those on trinidad&tobago, but they came by will.

~~~
daeken
I have a feeling it's a subtle reference to Guantanamo.

~~~
zalew
oh. lol.

------
dallagi
[OT] Another 'quite-similar' fact happened (in Italy) in 1967, when italian
engineer Giorgio Rosa built an artificial island in Adriatic Sea, named it
"Rose Island" and declared indipendence. The micro-nation adopted Esperanto as
official language, issued a number of stamps and had its own currency.
Unfortunately, Italian government ordered the militar police to destroy it,
even thought it was placed in international water. It was one of the few wars
that Italy actually won [/OT]

~~~
danmaz74
Didn't we win WWI? ;)

~~~
dallagi
Yeah... more or less :P (btw I'm Italian too)

~~~
danmaz74
That's why I said "we" ;)

~~~
jk4930
BTW:
[http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2611/4168078969_35d7b90449_z.j...](http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2611/4168078969_35d7b90449_z.jpg?zz=1)

(Reads: next time without Italy) ;)

~~~
sanoli
I know Italy's fuck-ups were a pain in the ass for the nazis, but did it
bother Japan much? (honest question, not rhetorical)

